# Anyone have an opinion on the Swisher...



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Universal mount system for plow and bucket? Can they be mounted to the quad along with a receiver hitch? Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the blade, which is far superior to the CMP I had previously, very heavy duty. I have the bucket which is very functional, but the weight capacity is low. I also have an atv receiver hitch. All in all, I think it's a great set-up.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I have that system with the snow plow and bucket attachment. On my MV-7 the Universal Mount is below my 2" receiver. You can also adjust it to slide or extend more towards the back so you can use it as a receiver if you don't already have one.

It's a great system. Heavy duty throughout. The plow is heavier guage steel than what I've seen on most. The bucket is very handy also. One of those things you find tons of uses for. Used it the other day to haul a heavy TV set. Lots of uses! Look for them used...picked mine up for $120.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Chromedoggy said:


> I have the bucket which is very functional, but the weight capacity is low.


I don't think it's low for what it is. I've moved sand and gravel with it and it did very well. My back would have been shot if I would have had to shovel all that.

The only problem I have was with my winch not being able to hold the weight up. I get approx. 200# of material and it slowly lowers. I can correct that with a different type of winch but it's not worth it. I just bump the "raise" button from time to time...


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

For the input guys....

Dan


----------

